
Twitter is broken for some users but status page shows everything is fine - goshx
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump
======
schlowmo
I can confirm issues myself, also there's discussion about ongoing issues on
reddit[0] and people reporting issues to downdetector[1].

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Twitter/comments/6c1p1t/so_twitter_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Twitter/comments/6c1p1t/so_twitter_is_down/)

[1]
[http://downdetector.com/status/twitter](http://downdetector.com/status/twitter)

------
goshx
[https://status.twitterstat.us/](https://status.twitterstat.us/)

